# [Garantie] Bière renversé par un ami



## Roopix (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis conscient que la question a été posé à multi-reprises mais ma situation est un peu particulière.

J'ai acheté mon mbp fin aout, cette année. C'est le premier modèle 15 pouces avec en plus, un SSD 128 à l'intérieur. Il fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à hier soir où un ami à renverser sa bière dessus .... ça fait rarement du bien. La bière était posé devant le mbp et est tombé sur le trackpad et le clavier.

Le mbp s'est malgré tout rallumé tout à fait normalement. Pas de problème majeur donc mais :
- De nombreuses touches craque de manière tout à fait anormale
- Le trackpad craque également de manière aléatoire et anormale.

Mon ami compte faire fonctionner sa responsabilité civile et va appeller dans la journée pour connaitre la procedure à suivre. Je pense le faire expertisé et réparé mais CEPENDANT, j'ai entendu parlé qu'il y avait des pastilles dans le MAC permettant de savoir si un liquide s'est introduit à l'intérieur car évidemment, la garantie ne fonctionne plus dans ce cas. D'ou ma question :

Si plus tard, j'ai un autre problème avec mon Mac, ma garantie sera-t-elle encore active ? Pensez vous qu'il faut que je demande à faire changer cette pastille également (si elle existe) ?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses,
Bonne journée à vous.

Pierre


EDIT : De plus, le rétro-éclairage semble particulièrement affaibli sur les touches concernées ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h48 ----------

Autre petite question : quel "réparateur" dois-je choisir ? Un revendeur Apple ? Apple ?


Merci


----------



## Jedge (28 Octobre 2010)

de toute façons sil il est pris en charge par apple maintenant il sera de nouveau sous garantie donc tu n'a pas à te poser la question pour la pastille


----------



## Roopix (28 Octobre 2010)

Jedge a dit:


> de toute façons sil il est pris en charge par apple maintenant il sera de nouveau sous garantie donc tu n'a pas à te poser la question pour la pastille



OK, donc à partir du moment où Apple me le répare (pris ou non en compte dans la garantie) il restera sous garantie. Un poids en moins


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2010)

suis pas sûr que Apple fasse quoi que ce soit

ai eu le cas avec de l'eau, le réparateur (agréé) a refusé même de l'ouvrir car il ne peut garantir le fonctionnement ultérieur !


----------



## Jedge (28 Octobre 2010)

tu peut demander une réparation hors garantie, apres tu paye donc pas de soucis.
reste ensuite à faire la prise en charge par l'assurance du copain.


----------



## Roopix (28 Octobre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> suis pas sûr que Apple fasse quoi que ce soit
> 
> ai eu le cas avec de l'eau, le réparateur (agréé) a refusé même de l'ouvrir car il ne peut garantir le fonctionnement ultérieur !



Si l'ordinateur fonctionne après et que les pièces qui fonctionne moins bien (touches, trackpad, rétroéclairage) sont changés, pourquoi l'ordinateur ne fonctionnerait plus par la suite ? Je pense que c'est quitte ou double avec les liquides : soit ça remarche direct, soit ça remarche pas car court  circuit non ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2010)

Jedge a dit:


> tu peut demander une réparation hors garantie, apres tu paye donc pas de soucis.
> reste ensuite à faire la prise en charge par l'assurance du copain.




hors garantie, ça c'est certain

mais tu crois franchement qu'un réparateur va prendre ce risque ? 

il doit (c'est une obligation me semble t il) fournir une garantie sur sa réparation ! 
Si la corrosion évolue (ce qui est le cas avec un dégât liquide) et que la réparation ne "tient pas", je doute que ce soit "garanti"

enfin ce n'est que mon avis et ma "petite" expérience

l'assurance devrait plutôt rembourser intégralement la machine, mais là c'est un autre chemin de croix ! comme me l'a confirmé mon assureur, ce genre de demande est très (trop) courante et souvent frauduleuse ... peu de chance que ce soit accepté !

mais ça ne coûte rien d'essayer


----------



## Roopix (28 Octobre 2010)

Jedge a dit:


> tu peut demander une réparation hors garantie, apres tu paye donc pas de soucis.
> reste ensuite à faire la prise en charge par l'assurance du copain.



Dans tous les cas, ça sera une réparation hors garantie, c'est certain. Ce que je redoute, c'est qu'il indique quelque part que le PC à reçu du liquide et que par la suite, il soit impossible de faire fonctionner la garantie pour un éventuel autre problème qui n'aurait rien à voir ("Désolé Monsieur mais votre ordinateur à pris l'eau, nous ne le prenons pas en charge ")


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2010)

c'est le sens de ma remarque en effet


----------



## Jedge (28 Octobre 2010)

en fait tout de la réparation faite, si le gars ne change que le clavier c'est sur que ça ne durera pas longtemps...


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2010)

clavier+trackpad+carte mère+ ???

devis plus élevé que le prix de la machine > remplacement > etc etc

voilà en résumé


----------



## Roopix (28 Octobre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> clavier+trackpad+carte mère+ ???
> 
> devis plus élevé que le prix de la machine > remplacement > etc etc
> 
> voilà en résumé



Mais du coup, comme tu l'indiques plus haut, l'assurance refusera d'avoir un remplacement de machine. Mais un remplacement de trackpad + clavier + carte mère, il y a peut être plus de chance non ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2010)

ce n'est pas à moi qu'il faut poser la question


----------



## Roopix (28 Octobre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> ce n'est pas à moi qu'il faut poser la question



Effectivement 
Je vais me déplacer chez le réparateur agréé et voir ce qu'il me dit. Je vais suivre aussi l'avancement au niveau de l'assurance de mon pote.


Merci à vous pour vos conseils, je mettrai la suite des évènements ici


----------



## verytex (28 Octobre 2010)

Il vaut mieux en effet que la carte soit changée, et dire directement a l'assurance qu'elle est HS, de toute façon c bien le cas, fonctionne aujourd'hui mais demain?? Si il le faut la rendre HS, pour etre sur..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------

C'est a dire le faire fonctionner non stop pour voir s'il tient le choc ...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Octobre 2010)

Roopix a dit:


> Mais du coup, comme tu l'indiques plus haut, l'assurance refusera d'avoir un remplacement de machine. Mais un remplacement de trackpad + clavier + carte mère, il y a peut être plus de chance non ?


A mon avis non.

L'assurance demandera un devis de réparation et comparera avec le prix d'une nouvelle machine, avec peut être déduction de la vétusté et de la franchise. Elle fera ensuite son choix pour la solution la moins onéreuse.


----------



## dada didouda (2 Novembre 2010)

Roopix a dit:


> - De nombreuses touches craque de manière tout à fait anormale
> - Le trackpad craque également de manière aléatoire et anormale.



C'est en fait tout à fait normal quand on reverse de la bière dessus, j'ai déjà essayé.

Le lait a au contraire tendance à sentir mauvais. Le café lui ne pardonne pas en général.


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Novembre 2010)

Le sucre et l'alcool, ça colle... rien de bien grave je pense...
En ce qui concerne l'assurance etc. je crois que tout a déjà été dit, sinon parfois simplement éponger *légèrement* sur les endroits critiques et faire preuve de patience...

Le rétro éclairage plus faible c'est aussi normal puisque si ça craque c'est qu'il y a une couche de résidus donc obstruction de la lumière !


----------



## boutchou586 (31 Mai 2011)

J'ai à peu près le même problème, après que de la bière se soit renversée sur mon clavier. Après quelques petites manip' pour nettoyer les résidus collants, mon macbook pro remarche (youpiiie) mais le rétro éclairage de mon clavier ne marche plus. Est-ce qu'il y aurait une manip' à faire pour réenclencher la lumière, ou la changer (sans avoir à passer par une réparation payante tant qu'à faire  
(Bon sinon j'espère ne pas avoir d'autres mauvaises surprises par la suite ! )


----------



## Roopix (31 Mai 2011)

Perso, après devis effectué par un revendeur agréé, j'ai fait changé le trackpad et le clavier. 
Bilan : plus de 500 euros de réparation NON PRISE EN CHARGE par l'assurance responsabilité civile du responsable (on se demande pourquoi on paye des assurances ...) qu'il à donc du payé de sa poche.

Aujourd'hui tout re-fonctionne parfaitement, mais selon le réparateur, les problèmes liés à du liquide sont les plus destructeurs et peuvent intervenir que bien plus tard. Je croise les doigts.

A noter : La bière ou autre jus de fruit sont moins dangereux que le café, qui est en plus du reste, est particulièrement chaud : c'est souvent fatal.

Bon courage en tout cas


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2011)

Roopix a dit:


> Mon ami compte faire fonctionner sa responsabilité civile et va appeller dans la journée pour connaitre la procedure à suivre.





Roopix a dit:


> Bilan : plus de 500 euros de réparation NON PRISE EN CHARGE par l'assurance responsabilité civile du responsable (on se demande pourquoi on paye des assurances ...) qu'il à donc du payé de sa poche.


Il faudrait voir (et lire) qu'elles étaient les garanties du contrat




Roopix a dit:


> Aujourd'hui tout re-fonctionne parfaitement,


Pourvu que ça dure


----------



## Roopix (31 Mai 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il faudrait voir (et lire) qu'elles étaient les garanties du contrat
> 
> 
> 
> Pourvu que ça dure


Ma propre assurance était étonné de la non prise en charge.
Il n'aurait pas du spécifié qu'il utilisait la machine lors du sinistre. En gros, il passait à coté de la machine, il renversait la bière c'était remboursé. Il l'utilise la machine, il renverse la bière ... on ne rembourse pas ...!


----------



## lainedemouton (18 Septembre 2014)

boutchou586 a dit:


> J'ai à peu près le même problème, après que de la bière se soit renversée sur mon clavier. Après quelques petites manip' pour nettoyer les résidus collants, mon macbook pro remarche (youpiiie) mais le rétro éclairage de mon clavier ne marche plus. Est-ce qu'il y aurait une manip' à faire pour réenclencher la lumière, ou la changer (sans avoir à passer par une réparation payante tant qu'à faire
> (Bon sinon j'espère ne pas avoir d'autres mauvaises surprises par la suite ! )



Moi j'ai eu le même problème, c'était pas beaucoup de bière et pas sur tout le clavier mais j'ai aussi quelques touches qui craquent et qui s'enfoncent moins bien. Quelles manie' t'as fais pour nettoyer toi?


----------

